# California zephy departing Emy 1/5/17



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dad and I are traveling together. This is our first time traveling together on this train since 1977. The 1977 trip was when I really caught the railfan bug. I can't upload the video I took as the train arrived emy. But more photos will follow.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is a link to my Facebook post. https://www.facebook.com/Steve4031/videos/10202496491650300/


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

A nice sunny trip to Sacramento. Weather reports staying that there are two to 4 feet of snow in Donner pass.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice pics and trip Steve, look forward to the Snow pics, hope y'all have some food with you up for Donner Pass! (just in Case! )


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just had an angus burger with cheese. And date pudding for dessert. Now if we're eating steak in dinner pass you know we are late!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

Some photos between Roseville and Colfax.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 5, 2017)

Yesterday's Zephyr 6(Jan 4) lost over 4 hours between Colfax and Truckee. Still over 5 hours late between Helper and Grand Junction.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

I saw that. We are making good time today so far.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here is a link to google photos of my trip.

https://goo.gl/photos/Rz6bhVnpr7Qx29T49


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks, loved the photos and videos. I be traveling westbound on the Zephyr January 25-27 Chicago to Emeryville. Hope to see lots of snow in Colorado and Sierra Nevadas in California.


----------



## Sauve850 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice pictures and videos!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 5, 2017)

We were successful getting over the pass, but took a delay at Reno due to frozen switches. Departed Reno 90 minutes late. Dad asked a question I couldn't answer. Why couldn't the train crew fix the frozen switch? He is 91 and remembers the "good old days" when things got done.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 5, 2017)

Maybe the frozen switches explain why yesterday's No. 6 was 6 1/2 hours late leaving Glenwood Springs tonight. At this rate 6(4) wil not arrive Denver until after midnight! Here's hoping your trip continues more or less near the schedule.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 6, 2017)

We are now in Salt Lake City. It is 0 degrees outside. I got the last shower for awhile because drain is freezing. Sca noted that diner could not take on water at Salt Lake City because it was frozen. Breakfast should go on as scheduled.

We have a great crew. Most of the crew recognize me from previous trips from a couple of years ago. The server in the diner is awesome. I told the crew what I was doing with my dad and they are treating us like royalty.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 6, 2017)

A beautiful morning on soldier summit and across Utah. We were delayed near helper and are now stopped at Cisco waiting for a broken rail to be repaired.

Here are photos. https://goo.gl/photos/qGeXQqpycFwcmymP8


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 6, 2017)

Steve, if you are interested the Zephyr 6 departing EMY Jan 4 is finally arriving in Chicago about 8:40 PM Central Time or about 6 hours late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 6, 2017)

We are currently scheduled to arrive Denver 3 hours 20 minutes late. May end up in the same boat.

The ride along the Colorado river was spectacular. Here are the photos.

https://goo.gl/photos/iM1D8v62LHSkS5aY9


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 6, 2017)

Great Photos. I take this trip each Winter and never saw that much snow in Glenwood Springs. By the way, Glenwood Springs is a great place to stop over in warm weather months. I did that May 2015 and stayed at the Hotel Denver right across the street from the station. It's a great "walking" town.

Good luck on the rest of your journey. You are not near as late at the Jan 4 train. They were over 6 hours late departing Denver and really did not lose more time after Denver -- just could not make the time up.


----------



## chakk (Jan 6, 2017)

Likely that Steve saw the equipment for the Winter Park Ski Express sitting in Denver Union Station this evening.


----------



## Agent (Jan 7, 2017)

I see your train left an engine behind in Denver for this _Winter Park Express_.


----------



## Rush2112 (Jan 9, 2017)

Great photos and an interesting journey so far.

Love the video that caught the plow train in the Sierras.

Thanks!

I take the CZ from Sac to Chi starting this Saturday.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hopefully the mess in Donner pass is cleaned up by then


----------



## Rush2112 (Jan 9, 2017)

With the next storm wave coming in tonight and up to 7 FEET of snow predicted in the high Sierras it might be a mess around Donner for a while. Maybe I will be able to get video of the rotary snow blower trains when I head up the hill on the CZ on Saturday. That would be a trip. Just a few days ago I happened to catch a documentary on my local PBS station in Sacramento (KVIE) about the rotary snow blower trains. I did not realize how rarely they are used. Sometimes not years at a time.

I am resigned to perhaps being bused from Sac to Reno on Saturday but if i-80 is closed again due to mud slides, flooding or avalanches or who knows what, I just hope I don't end up having to fly to Philly for my conference next week. But since these storm systems are helping the drought in California, so be it. I just hope that people stay safe in this extreme weather.

I look forward to hearing more about your trip with your dad. My dad loved trains and when we took the Twilight Shoreliner from BOS to WAS years ago, with my mom too, it was a wonderful experience.


----------

